# Hardhats



## Gypo Logger (Dec 11, 2010)

My recent accident would probably have been mitigated had I been wearing a hardhat.
What do you guys use and what is the best for comfort and safety?
John


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 11, 2010)

I use a Skullbucket shell with the old Mac-T 4pt Stayz-On suspension.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 11, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> I use a Skullbucket shell with the old Mac-T 4pt Stayz-On suspension.



Yep- Bailey's has got 'em on sale for the holidays - Sam


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a peckerbill hat with muffs and two mining hats, but will check out the one on Baileys.
Thanks,
John


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2010)

The best kind is one that will fit and STAY ON during unintended acrobatic maneuvers. I can't get the ratchet suspension to stay on so use a manually click in the holes fitting one. That one has stayed on during somersaults. The full brims are the best for our climate. 

I have to wear a heavy Bullard one. It is heavy. I also have to wear orange, but it has a coating of tree marking paint on it. Did I say it was heavy? 

Looks like you don't have the big hair problem. 

A faller had a similar accident. In his case, the limb split his hardhat and then gashed his cheek. He is convinced the hardhat did what it was supposed to do.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 11, 2010)

Skull buckets don't fit my head worth beans. I wish they would seem like a good hat but they just won't stay on even with the Mac suspension. 

I can't wear the old Macs any more so I went and tried on several different hats. I came up with a plastic Bullard with no ratchet suspension. I got the white one. The white seems to be beefier than the rest for some reason. You can hold the white up to the light and not be able to see through them. They just fit my head the best. I put some reflective tape on it to help with visibility in the fog we have around here a lot of the time this time of year. If you do this put tape on the top of the hat to, some of the other guys I have worked and work with have said that they have seen the tape on top and known exactly where I was. You can hear the saw and just not be sure visible reference was a big things for me working with some of the guys I have had to work around. 

Not sure about you but I really dislike a face screen and in your photos I think it would have made things worse. However if you like them Madsens has a strap on that you can install to have a face screen. 

What ever you get stay safe I'm darn sure you don't want to go through this again. Damn just looking at that hurts.



Owl


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 11, 2010)

And now we discuss plastic vs metal. Plastic is more puncture proof, however plastic will deflect energy, while it may save your head, it can pass it on to your neck. Metal deforms, absorbing energy, too much of an impact and you get metal in your head, I got 11 stitches that way. I saw a 3 foot twig go right through a tinhat, the man had a harder head and finished the day.


----------



## FSburt (Dec 11, 2010)

During work we are required to wear Bullard hardhats (911) full brims. Off the job work i used to wear a old Mac T but the suspension rotted out and I could not find a replacement so now i just use my old work ones that we are required to change out every 2 yrs, so I have a couple of Bullards now.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 11, 2010)

My cowboy hard hat of course gotta look coo


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 11, 2010)

I use a husky one most days but i do have a white one of these with peltors if inm doing large trees with the excavator pushing as the dead sticks (spears) that come down scare me.Kevlar.

http://www.pacificrescue.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1035


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2010)

a_lopa said:


> I use a husky one most days but i do have a white one of these with peltors if inm doing large trees with the excavator pushing as the dead sticks (spears) that come down scare me.Kevlar.
> 
> http://www.pacificrescue.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1035



Is that one the best in the business?


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 12, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> I use a Skullbucket shell with the old Mac-T 4pt Stayz-On suspension.





Mmm hmm, yep.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 12, 2010)

Bullard (red) 6-point for fire work
Skull Bucket (unpainted aluminum) for general work stuff
Mac-T (orange) for everything else (that is, I wear the SB at work and the Mac-T when doing forestry stuff but not on the clock)

All are full-brim; if you gotta wear a damn helmet, why not use it to keep crap outta your shirt? 

My sentimental though perhaps fanciful opinion is that an aluminum hat will dent before cracking, and therefore offer better real-world protection. I base this opinion on an experience in the late 90's where I saw a plastic helmet cracked by falling debris. Fortunately, the helmet was not inhabited at the time. Meanwhile, I have seen (and worn!) many aluminum hats dented through normal use without catastrophic failure. 

The new Skull Bucket helmets are pretty much the same as the old Mac-T ones with the addition of a disc of extra metal riveted into the crown. They don't weigh detectably more, and you won't sweat your ass off in the summer like you would with a plastic helmet. If you don't like the new ratchet suspension (my jury is still out), the old-style suspension is still available from the likes of Madsen's and Bailey's.


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 12, 2010)

*Rockman* ( Ger. ) from Baileys.
Vents, adjustable, sturdier than the Stihl/Peltro/Husky systems. Stays in place in brush and blowdowns.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 12, 2010)

The Husqvarna branded hardhat always serves me well. Peltor is good too.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 12, 2010)

Here you go John: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...9x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM2380363502
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Dec 12, 2010)

I use the Husky and the Peltor helmets, both are comfy and take a good beating a friend hit me in the head with a bat when i had the husky helm on and it absorbed the hit well it did hurt a bit and i wont do it again but the helm did what it was supposed to do and i am sure the peltor will do as well that said i would love to test one of the "tincans" (not with a bat though)


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> Here you go John: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...9x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM2380363502
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey, that ones pretty cool. A head turner for sure. Lol
John


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2010)

These look good to me.http://wesspur.com/safety/tree-ppe.html click on climbing helmets


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> These look good to me.http://wesspur.com/safety/tree-ppe.html click on climbing helmets



Thanks for the link. I think this is the one I'm looking for. The Bullard one.
John
http://wesspur.com/safety/tree-hats.html


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Thanks for the link. I think this is the one I'm looking for. The Bullard one.
> John
> http://wesspur.com/safety/tree-hats.html



Happy I could help you. Call them they seem to be knowledgeable.


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2010)

This one is a nice color.

http://www.myhardhats.com/bullard-pink-hard-hats/s71lpr-bullard-full-brim-ratchet-pink/


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 12, 2010)

slowp said:


> This one is a nice color.
> 
> http://www.myhardhats.com/bullard-pink-hard-hats/s71lpr-bullard-full-brim-ratchet-pink/



Yeah I could just hear it now lol but for you it would work fine:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 12, 2010)

My kinda hard hat


http://www.tasco-safety.com/hhats/pix/3013274.jpg


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2010)

slowp said:


> This one is a nice color.
> 
> http://www.myhardhats.com/bullard-pink-hard-hats/s71lpr-bullard-full-brim-ratchet-pink/



Sure is for a woman!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 12, 2010)

another I likes


http://www.tasco-safety.com/hhats/pix/10079479-front.jpg


----------



## Slamm (Dec 12, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> *Rockman* ( Ger. ) from Baileys.
> Vents, adjustable, sturdier than the Stihl/Peltro/Husky systems. Stays in place in brush and blowdowns.



I like the Rockman, definiantly the Cadillac of the helmets in my opinion.

Sam


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2010)

slowp said:


> This one is a nice color.
> 
> http://www.myhardhats.com/bullard-pink-hard-hats/s71lpr-bullard-full-brim-ratchet-pink/


 I was thinking the same. Could this be me?
John
http://tvrecappersanonymous.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/pink-hard-hat2.jpg


----------



## redprospector (Dec 12, 2010)

Mac-T all the way for me. They've saved my bacon more than once.
I've either got smarter, or more scary cuz I haven't cratered one in the last 15 years or so. The next time I do I guess I'll find out how the Skull Buckets are.

Andy


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I was thinking the same. Could this be me?
> John
> http://tvrecappersanonymous.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/pink-hard-hat2.jpg



Well, it is a nicer shade of "salmon". When men wear clothing of the pink color, it is not pink, it is "salmon". 

You wouldn't fit in here. It is not a full brim and therefore nerdy.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 13, 2010)

slowp said:


> You wouldn't fit in here. It is not a full brim and therefore nerdy.




Too true! That full brim means EVERYTHING!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2010)

How about this baby 'Thud Guard' then? Not sure if it's available in Salmon though.
John
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-THUDGUARD-B...149?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e3fac18d


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

slowp said:


> Well, it is a nicer shade of "salmon". When men wear clothing of the pink color, it is not pink, it is "salmon".
> 
> You wouldn't fit in here. It is not a full brim and therefore nerdy.



We call the full brims goobers here lmao

unless day cowboy then they called sir or mayam


----------



## chrisc10 (Dec 13, 2010)

I use a Peltor with face shield and muffs. I like this one because it stays on the best and is least top heavy when the face shield and muffs are up. I also have a stihl helmet with the same setup, but i grab the peltor first


----------



## joesawer (Dec 13, 2010)

I wear an aluminum skull bucket with a Mac T stays on suspension. The stock ratchet suspension sucks and wont stay on my water head.
But I think this is a great hard hat and am considering one for myself.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0CQ8VBTWBVGE01DN14FZ
I have recently seen one stand up to far more than a plastic or aluminum would.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 13, 2010)

I've seen those on construction sites. Been wondering about 'em. How tough? Light? Do they hold heat in the way plastic does? Big brim like that would keep more rain and debris outta a shirt, y'know?


----------



## joesawer (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know about the weight and I assume the heat will be about like the plastic but after the abuse I have seen one take I intend to do some investigating.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 13, 2010)

Those msa fiberglass are the top of the line for them. They weigh a little less than the plastic fibremetal brand ones. At that price I might get me one. Most of the time those are $80 or more.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Those msa fiberglass are the top of the line for them. They weigh a little less than the plastic fibremetal brand ones. At that price I might get me one. Most of the time those are $80 or more.



How about kevlar hype or what?


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

joesawer said:


> I wear an aluminum skull bucket with a Mac T stays on suspension. The stock ratchet suspension sucks and wont stay on my water head.
> But I think this is a great hard hat and am considering one for myself.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0CQ8VBTWBVGE01DN14FZ
> I have recently seen one stand up to far more than a plastic or aluminum would.



They look like they protect if I was in the woods cutting I would want a good quality one. I mostly have to worry about bumping my head working under the truck doing yards. Lots of stuff happens in the woods been there too. I just hate when I see a cutter standing at stump because I have seen way too many limbs thrown right back at the operator.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 13, 2010)

Never messed with kevlar hard hats. I weld for a living and most wear fibre metal or that msa if given a choice. I know the plastic fibre metal hats weigh more than the fiberglass fibre metal or msa brand but not near as much as a v-gard msa.


----------



## chrisc10 (Dec 13, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Never messed with kevlar hard hats. I weld for a living and most wear fibre metal or that msa if given a choice. I know the plastic fibre metal hats weigh more than the fiberglass fibre metal or msa brand but not near as much as a v-gard msa.



kind of venturing off topic but what would you recommend for a relatively low cost, good quality flux core wire feed welding helmet?


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2010)

joesawer said:


> I wear an aluminum skull bucket with a Mac T stays on suspension. The stock ratchet suspension sucks and wont stay on my water head.
> But I think this is a great hard hat and am considering one for myself.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0CQ8VBTWBVGE01DN14FZ
> I have recently seen one stand up to far more than a plastic or aluminum would.



What kind of a color selection? Can you write on them with a pencil? These are two very important things.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

Just for you slowp

http://images7.cpcache.com/product_zoom/41942247v1_225x225_Front_padToSquare-true.jpg


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 13, 2010)

chrisc10 said:


> kind of venturing off topic but what would you recommend for a relatively low cost, good quality flux core wire feed welding helmet?



The jackson 4x5 hoods are tough and under $40 the last time I bought one. I usually use a fibre metal pipeliner with glass lens. In shops I use a speedglas auto helmet. Its about $300 for one of them though.


----------



## chrisc10 (Dec 13, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> The jackson 4x5 hoods are tough and under $40 the last time I bought one. I usually use a fibre metal pipeliner with glass lens. In shops I use a speedglas auto helmet. Its about $300 for one of them though.



Thanks! im about to pick up one of these little lincoln wire feeders and would like something a little more useful than the face shield they come with


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah anything will be better than the handheld one.


----------



## slowp (Dec 14, 2010)

How many of you guys think it is important to be easily seen? As in bright hardhat color? I know I like to be seen when out in the midst of falling and yarding. I like it when you are too. I can figure out where to be or where not to be easier.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 14, 2010)

slowp said:


> How many of you guys think it is important to be easily seen? As in bright hardhat color? I know I like to be seen when out in the midst of falling and yarding. I like it when you are too. I can figure out where to be or where not to be easier.



I like camo don't want to be seen lol. I break cameras and scare the ladies:monkey:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2010)

slowp said:


> How many of you guys think it is important to be easily seen? As in bright hardhat color? I know I like to be seen when out in the midst of falling and yarding. I like it when you are too. I can figure out where to be or where not to be easier.



If you're working in a crew I guess having a DayGlo hardhat might help others see you.

If you're a sneaky forester type person spying on the poor hard working fallers it helps us see you while you're trying to be stealthy.

I have some reflective tape on my MacT that I put on out of boredom one windy day...swiped it from one of the truck drivers. It doesn't make me a lot more visible. 

But... you should _hear_ fallers working before you ever _see_ them.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 14, 2010)

slowp said:


> How many of you guys think it is important to be easily seen? As in bright hardhat color? I know I like to be seen when out in the midst of falling and yarding. I like it when you are too. I can figure out where to be or where not to be easier.



It could make a life and death difference .


----------



## slowp (Dec 14, 2010)

Gologit said:


> If you're working in a crew I guess having a DayGlo hardhat might help others see you.
> 
> If you're a sneaky forester type person spying on the poor hard working fallers it helps us see you while you're trying to be stealthy.
> 
> ...



Not when they are napping... or refueling.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 14, 2010)

It doesn't matter much what color my hard hat is when I buy it... it's gonna end up light blue in the end no matter what!


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 14, 2010)

SlowP I like hi viz around me, on the fallers or others on the ground around me. I'd rather spot the next guy over in a flash than have to peer and peer to see where he is. I feel safer in hi viz too for the same reason. Quite frankly, fashion aside, I think the BC guys have it right, whether they like it or not. A nice birght hardhat is a heck of a good start.


----------

